# perl install. --> lib / io_sock

## sOuLjA

Ich krieg einfach perl nicht installiert, es kommt keine fehlermeldung. Aber wenn er..

...

...

lib/gdbm.............ok

lib/getopt...........ok

lib/glob-basic.......ok

lib/glob-case........ok

lib/glob-global......ok

lib/glob-taint.......ok

lib/gol-basic........ok

lib/gol-compat.......ok

lib/gol-linkage......ok

lib/gol-oo...........ok

lib/h2ph.............ok

lib/hostname.........ok

lib/io_const.........ok

lib/io_dir...........ok

lib/io_dup...........ok

lib/io_linenum.......ok

lib/io_multihomed....ok

lib/io_pipe..........ok

lib/io_poll..........ok

lib/io_sel...........ok

lib/io_sock..........

....

auflistet, bleibt er io_sock stehen und das wars, kein fehler und auch kein hänger, hab den schonmal weiterlaufen lassen den rechner, aber selbst nach einem ganzen tag blieb er bei der stelle stehen, weiss da jemand Rat?

----------

## KiLLaCaT

hast du schon mal ein 

```
emerge /usr/portage/sys-devel/perl/perl-5.6.1-r7.ebuild 
```

gemacht?

bei mir hats geholfen.

MfG

jax

----------

## sOuLjA

ja hab ich auch schon probiert aber er bleibt dabei trotzdem stehen

ich bin mir zwar auch nicht mehr sicher aber ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben das das was mit den kerneleinstellungen zutun hat, aber ich weiss auch nicht welche

----------

## Beforegod

Damit hatte ich auch einige Probleme.

Bei mir hat es geholfen das ich ein emerge -c world gefolgt von einem env-update und update-modules machte. Danach einfach neu versuchen und es sollte klappen.

----------

## sOuLjA

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Damit hatte ich auch einige Probleme.
> 
> Bei mir hat es geholfen das ich ein emerge -c world gefolgt von einem env-update und update-modules machte. Danach einfach neu versuchen und es sollte klappen.

 

thx werd ich nachher wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin mal testen

----------

## sOuLjA

nein also das hat auch nichts gebracht, bleibt da immernoch stehen.

----------

## Beforegod

Mal ne blöde frage..

hast Du zufällig eine I-Net Verbindung dabei im Hintergrund laufen?

Bei mir kam nämlich nach beendigung der Verbindung (lib/io socket time out).

Ich habe dann die ganze Prozedur ohne I-Net gemacht und es hat geklappt!

MfG

BG

----------

## sOuLjA

ja also das kann gut sein, da ich hier an einem router dran bin, ich werd das mal testen.

/e das hat auch nicht geklappt, hab vorhin das netzwerkkabel rausgezogen und soweit alle anwendungen gekillt die eine verbindung ins internet herstellen, blieb aber wieder bei io_sock stehen, dann hab ich das netzwerkkabel wieder reingemacht und nur den router umgestellt das er nicht mehr ins internet geht aber das hats auch nicht gebracht.

vielleicht würde es helfen wenn ich alles was mit netzwerk zutun hat im kernel ausmache und danach wieder anmache, aber wenns nicht dadran liegt dann wird das auch nichts bringen

----------

## sOuLjA

Wenns helfen würde, würd ich sogar gentoo neu installieren aber kann ja sein das es dann immernoch da ist und dann bringt mir das ganze auch nichts

----------

## Beforegod

nun mal langsam..

nicht so schnell aufgeben  :Wink: 

Jetzt fangen wir mal in der Tiefe an :

wie sehen Deine Optimierungen aus?

schonmal mit -O2 probiert?

Versuch einmal ein älteres perl zu installieren und dann ein Update auf die neue Version zu machen..

Das mit dem Netzwerkzeugs ist quatsch!

Lass deinen Kernel so wie er ist.

wie gesagt ich habe damals nur einen time out bekommen, bis ich meine Verbindung killte. Bei dir bleibt er ja komplett stehen.

----------

## sOuLjA

Also ich hab das in der make.conf stehen

CFLAGS="-march=athlon -mmmx -m3dnow -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -O3 -pipe

perl hatte ich schon drauf, es gab keine probleme aber jetzt wo die neue perl version rausgekommen ist hab ich versucht mit emerge -u perl auf die neuste version zu bringen aber da war das problem schon da, dann hab ich die alte version erstmal gelöscht und es dann nochmal probiert die neue zu installieren und das problem blieb weiterhin.

meinst du ich soll versuchen vor -pipe mal -O2 zu machen?

----------

## sOuLjA

-O2 vor pipe hat leider nichts gebracht.

----------

## Beforegod

Verusch einfach nur mal -O2 ohne den anderen Kram.

Ist ja nur für Perl!

----------

## sOuLjA

so alles weggemacht und nur -O2 da stehen gelassen, aber er bleibt da immernoch stehen. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das das was damit zutun hat, weil das ja optimierungspunkte sind wenn er kompiliert aber bei mir bei perl kommt nicht während des kompilieren ein fehler oder sonstiges erst dann wenn er ebend die dinge da oben auflistet bleibt er einfach stehen, ich glaub sonst würde es garnicht es losgehen wenn perl mit den optimierungspunkten nicht klarkommen würde

----------

## -leliel-

Hi,

schau mal in deine /etc/hosts ... dort darf _nur_ 127.0.0.1 localhost drin stehen ... alles andere solltest du auskommentieren. danach nochmal die installation starten. sollte eigentlich gehen.  :Wink: 

so long

----------

